# Lighting?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok my dads allowing me to get a mantis in his house. :lol: But i told him I'd keep it in the base ment with me...and my basement is totally dark ALL the time unless i turn on a light...which brings me to my question...Should I have a constant light source (except at night) for it? I do have school still during the day and then I'm sure i'll have to work too...


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2007)

They will likely need light to find their prey and catch it. Other than that, I don't think they _need _it.


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah I’d give it a light. But if you’re going to put it in the container with the mantid get a "cage" around it. I know this is possible since my snake has one, because they can get VERY hot. With a snake you keep it on 12 hours a day since they mimic the sun in the middle of the day when it’s at its best. Personally I think you should just keep it in your room or something so then light is automatic and not really needed since you have a window.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 14, 2007)

> Yeah I’d give it a light. But if you’re going to put it in the container with the mantid get a "cage" around it. I know this is possible since my snake has one, because they can get VERY hot. With a snake you keep it on 12 hours a day since they mimic the sun in the middle of the day when it’s at its best. Personally I think you should just keep it in your room or something so then light is automatic and not really needed since you have a window.


 actually my basement is my room too!  i live in a cave of a room lol cool dark and lonely lol


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL thats sad. Well um I have found out that my mantids freak out in when in complete darkness for a long time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2007)

Basements no good for you, thousand leggers run around down there, you need lots of mantis if you gonna stay down there, and mantis do a lot of hunting at night, for moths, but I guess they get light from the moon! I use night lights everywhere, even in my Bugatorium! this way they can see where they are going, that is if they are going anywhere, you get the picture :wink:


----------

